# ATO: A handy toolkit for small business



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...dy-toolkit-for-small-business/?sbnews20200701

*A handy toolkit for small business*








* 24 June 2020*
Whether you use a registered tax agent or lodge your own tax return, it's helpful to have information you can refer to when you want to get ready for tax time.
The Tax Time 2020 toolkit is now available, and it includes a directory of links as well as several updated, and new, fact sheets for small business.
The fact sheets can help you get an overview of what you need to know if you're:
claiming deductions for the costs of using your home as your main place of business
claiming a deduction for motor vehicle expenses for your business
claiming a deduction for expenses you incur when travelling for your business
a director or shareholder of a company that operates a small business, and you take money out of your company or use its assets.

We also have information to help if you've had to pause or permanently close your business due to COVID-19.
Ask for help if you need it, it's never too late to speak with us or a registered tax professional.
*Find out about:*
Tax Time 2020 toolkit - Small business
Tax Time toolkits (for other toolkits beyond small business, including occupation guides for your employees and rental properties)


*Small business guides*

The following pages contain fact sheets for a range of tax topics for small business.


Home-based business expensesPDF, 389KBThis link will download a fileMotor vehicle expensesPDF, 762KBThis link will download a fileTravel expensesPDF, 524KBThis link will download a fileUsing your company's money or assetsPDF, 631KBThis link will download a filePausing or permanently closing your business due to COVID-19 (novel coronavirus)
PDF, 604KBThis


(https://www.ato.gov.au/Tax-professi...nchor=Smallbusinessguides#Smallbusinessguides)


----------

